# Steve Lawson Conference



## KMK (Nov 15, 2017)

I know some of you have seen Dr. Lawson speak. He is hosting a conference here in SoCal on Expository Preaching. Any thoughts?


----------



## KSon (Nov 15, 2017)

I attended a Ligonier Conference in our area last year at the invitation of a local pastor. It was held in tandem with Lawson's Institute of Expository Preaching. Lawson was the only speaker at the conference.

If you are one who preaches in an expository manner, and have exegetical skills and abilities, the conference (if it is like the one I attended) was Expository Preaching 101, in essence. Nothing I hadn't learned before or been practicing in my pastorate. Not time entirely wasted, as it brought to light some good reminders and was an opportunity to fellowship in the Word with some fine brothers in the faith. That said, it seemed geared more for the minister who is new to an expository approach or is still in the early season of doing so. That was my takeway.


----------



## TheInquirer (Nov 15, 2017)

Heard him speak once in person and skipped his last session. His speaking style was just too much for me but I know many others have been encouraged by him.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 15, 2017)

I attended his conference held on the campus of RTS Atlanta earlier this year. Very basic level stuff. It seemed to be geared towards ministers of churches who don't have much (if any) formal training.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 16, 2017)

I went to the Expositor’s conference in Louisville last year, and he was there with Al Mohler and Aliatair Begg. He is very solid, but not really my favorite. I enjoyed Alistair Begg much more.


----------

